# Any sagger furries wanna chat?



## Ramdog69 (Feb 13, 2021)

I am very new here and I have only 1 friend lmao, I'd love to speak or roleplay with any fellow saggers


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

i don't know what you mean


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 25, 2021)

Okay upon googling the slang term and seeing this guy's fursona, he likes to expose his underwear. He wants to converse with other folks that expose their underwear. 

Bruh get a belt or so help me.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 25, 2021)

rap man


----------



## Ramdog69 (Feb 25, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Okay upon googling the slang term and seeing this guy's fursona, he likes to expose his underwear. He wants to converse with other folks that expose their underwear.
> 
> Bruh get a belt or so help me.


N e v e r :3


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 15, 2022)

Elk_Sagger0 said:


> I am very new here and I have only 1 friend lmao, I'd love to speak or roleplay with any fellow saggers


Hello! I’m interested in talking or role playing.


----------

